# Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

Für eine Umfrage:
Welche Friedfischmethoden neben Feedern und Stippen gibts noch? 

Daraus resultierend:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Christopher.S schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wieviel Prozent aktiv Kopfrute angeln.
> ...


----------



## Bener (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Waggler? Schwingspitze? Winkelpicker? Fliege/Nymphe?


----------



## Kochtopf (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Dropshot mit Kunstmade (sic!)


----------



## feederbrassen (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Hmmm ,gleicht sich doch alles mehr oder weniger nur das daß Kind dann einen anderen Namen hat um den Absatz zu steigern:q
Manches ist eine Kombination von zwei ursprünglich einmal separaten Methoden.
Z.b. Feedern und Pickern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Deswegen frag ich als Nicht-Friedler-Experte ja, welches da die gängigen sind. 
Zu was seid ihr denn da?
;-)))

Bolo oder Matchrute würd mir noch einfallen.


----------



## Michael.S (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Treibbrot , ob es so richtig heißt keine Ahnung jedenfalls nannten wir das immer so , Brotkruste an der Oberfläche , damit haben wir auf große Alande geangelt , gibt es hier leider nicht mehr , sie sind verschwunden wie viele andere Fischarten die es früher noch massig gab


----------



## Chefkoch85 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Trotting


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Primitives Grundangeln mit dem Sargblei


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Festbleimontagen
Bolofischen
Freie Leine
Oberflächenangeln ( Pilot, Schwimmbrot )
Futterspiralen ( Zwischending Feedern und Festblei )
Liften ( Pose überbleien, Aufstellen ---> Hebebiss )
Kopfrutenfischen ( Verkürzt, Abroller etc. )

Nächste Evolution:

Absinkphasenfischen  ( langsam sinkender Schwimmkörper )


----------



## jochen68 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Treibbrot , ob es so richtig heißt keine Ahnung jedenfalls nannten wir das immer so , Brotkruste an der Oberfläche , damit haben wir auf große Alande geangelt , gibt es hier leider nicht mehr , sie sind verschwunden wie viele andere Fischarten die es früher noch massig gab



"Schwimmbrot" hieß das bei uns.

Mit Hegene wird auch auf Friedfische geangelt (ich tue es auf Felchen, Rotaugen, Maränen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Mal zusammenstoppeln:



> Welche Methode auf Friedfische (ausser Karpfen) übt ihr aus :
> 
> Stippen (Pole)
> 
> ...



Oder sollte man doch weiter differenzieren?

Oder fehlt was Wichtiges/Grundsätzliches?


----------



## Siever (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Method-Feedern, Pellet-waggler... Freie Leine...


----------



## u-see fischer (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Für mich gibt es da 3 Methoden.

1. Mit Pose
2. Auf Grund
3. Mit freier Leine

Ob ich nun die Pose so ausbleie, dass das letzte Blei auf Grund aufliegt oder nicht, ist alles Posenangeln.

Beim Grundangeln wird Haken und Köder durch ein Gewicht (Blei, Futterkorb usw.) ausgebracht.

Bei der freien Leine gibt es kein Gewicht und auch keine Pose.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Freie Leine ist ja aber auch schon Spezialmethode eher.

Grund oder Pose mit den "gebräuchlichen Abwandlungen" als "grundsätzliches" wie hier, da wär ich noch dabei :
Normales Posenangeln

Stippen (Pole)

Stippen mit Rolle (Bolo, Match)

Normales Grundangeln

Grundangeln mit Winklepicker, Schwingspitze etc.

Grundangeln mit Futterkorb/Spirale/Feeder

(Freie Leine????)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Das Angeln mit der Pose ist schon sehr grob umfasst.

Liften ist überbleien, eher Grundangeln, mit Pose als versetzter Bissanzeiger, aber eben feiner als Grundblei und ideal beim Fischen auf Schleien.

Feedern mit Futterkorb, The Method und Futterspirale sind ja auch komplett verschiedene paar Schuhe. Method Feedern war auf Karpfen gedacht, ist gröber, eher Fallenstellen, weniger Aktiv. Futterspirale kommt diesem noch näher, hat aber eine andere Basis vom Futter her und der Präsentation.

Freie Leine passt in jeden Bereich des Angelns, ob Aal oder Rotfeder. Ist eben auch eine Technik gerade in Krautdichten Tümpeln oder Gräben.

Stippen oder Kopfrute: Zwei Komplett unterschiedliche Welten. Gerade mit der Kopfrute haben sich in England Techniken und Taktiken entwickelt die beide Arten der Fischerei komplett unterscheiden. 

Wenn ich alles Grob zusammenfasse bleibt beim Raubfischen ja auch nur: Köderfisch oder Kunstköder. Dabei unterscheiden sich in diesen beiden Felder auch die Präsentationen und Köder in Ausführung, Spot und Gerät, das die Methoden dahinter komplett verschieden sind. Schleppen oder Deadbait am Grund, Treibend oder U-Pose. Erfordert alles anderes Gerät und Zubehör, aber auch andere Umsetzungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Mir gehts halt drum, das nicht zu sehr zu zersplitttern (weil sonst wieder die Fragen kommen, ist jetzts Pose oder liften?), weils ja nicht nur an Spezialisten geht, sondern an gaaanz normale Friedfischangler.

Gibt eh max. 12 Antwortmöglichkeiten, mit 6 - 8 fänd ichs optimal.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Fliegenrute mit Fliege, Nymphen, etc. 
 Nicht das Klassische aber funktioniert sehr wohl / gut.
 Dann als freie Leine zu deklarieren|kopfkrat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Wenn man es grob zusammenfassen möchte wäre meine Aufstellung in etwa:

Stippen
Posenrute
Grundrute ( Festblei/Sargblei)
Futterkorb
Freie Leine
Oberflächenangeln ( Pilot )
Hegene ( Keine Ahnung von )


----------



## feederbrassen (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Wobei mit Pose noch die unterschiedliche Art der Bebleiung erwähnenswert wäre.
Je nach Methode:m


----------



## thanatos (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

die einzige Methode die ich nicht ausübe ist mit der 
 Matchrute und es stimmt schon es gibt verdammt viele
 Möglichkeiten ,schon die Bebleiung ist bei jedem aus Überzeugung unterschiedlich und schon über die Schnurlänge an der Kopfrute hab ich mich hier " gezankt" :q
 Jeder ist ja von seiner Methode überzeugt und komischerweise fangen alle Fische #6
 eine allgemeine Umfrage gibt wenig Sinn #c
 aber eine Splittung z.B bevorzugte Ruten 
 Tele- Steck- bringte Rute  Bolo -Match etc
 Verteilung der Bebleiung 
 Präsentation des Köders 
 bevorzugte Posen ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Ich  fände es schon interessant, so ne allgemeine Umfrage. 

Und dann alle 210 Jahre wieder.

Während vor 20 Jahren Stippen noch "das Ding" war, ists heute sicher eher feedern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich  fände es schon interessant, so ne allgemeine Umfrage.
> 
> Und dann alle 210 Jahre wieder.
> 
> Während vor 20 Jahren Stippen noch "das Ding" war, ists heute sicher eher feedern.



Das wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Bei uns in der Region sind alle Events bis auf wenige Ausnahmen mit Stippen, zumindest aber mit Pose verbunden. Gerade die ältere Generation kann mit Feedern und Futterkorb rein nichts anfangen.

Stippen scheint mir darüber hinaus auch immer und überall den Einstieg zu bilden, kann auch täuschen, scheint mir aber so. Bei uns hieß es immer " Was du mit deinen Futterkörben immer willst, eine 2 Gramm Pose fängt besser ".

Komische Welt oder ? Nach dem Wiegen gabs lange Gesicher. :vik:


----------



## schuppensammler (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

mit der Senke


----------



## feederbrassen (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Stippen, fließwasser und oder Stillwasser. 
Matchfischen mit Wagglern, fließwasser und oder Stillwasser. 
Bolo angeln. 
Picker und Schwingspitze 
Feedern mit Durchlaufmontage oder 
,,Selbsthakmontage "
Ebenso Methodfeedern.
Angeln mit Futterspirale. 
Trotting 
Hegene 
So in etwa ;+


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Stippen, fließwasser und oder Stillwasser.
> Matchfischen mit Wagglern, fließwasser und oder Stillwasser.
> Bolo angeln.
> Picker und Schwingspitze
> ...



Neee du, er will das grundlegend Einschränken, nicht die Variationen einer Methode, sondern jene als Ganzes. Pickern und Feedern sind zwar für mich auch verschiedene paar Schuhe, aber hat alles seinen Spielraum, an Interpretation.

Ich warte einfach mal drauf wo Thomas seine Reise mit diesem Thread hingeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

kann ich noch nicht sagen, weil ich das alles aufsage wie ein Schwamm momentan und drüber sinniere, wie ich das am besten in einer Umfrage unterbringe..

Daher bin ich such so dankbar für eure Vorschläge und Interpretationen  - ihr seid klasse!!


----------



## Tricast (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Stippen, fließwasser und oder Stillwasser.
> Matchfischen mit Wagglern, fließwasser und oder Stillwasser.
> Bolo angeln.
> Picker und Schwingspitze
> ...



Das meiste wurde ja schon genannt; viel bleibt nicht mehr übrig.
Stippen mit verkürzter Schnur mit der Pole (auch Kopfrute genannt).
Tunken: Stippen mit der Pole wobei die Pose über dem Wasser gehalten wird.
Stippen mit langer Schnur; Schnur ist fast so lang wie die Rute.
Rolling Ledger, das Angeln im Fließgewässer mit einem abtreibenden Bodenblei.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## jochen68 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Rolling ledger  -  bei uns auch Rollblei genannt,  aber wurde eigentlich auch schon das ähnliche Tiroler Hölzl für die Flussfischerei genannt?

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Forelle74 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Da wurde ja schon fast alles aufgezählt.
Wenn Fischen mit Feeder und Picker eine eigene Art ist wollte ich noch eine neuere unbekanntere Version des Posenfischens einbringen.
Fischen mit der sog. Floatrute.
Wird immer beliebter.
Diese ist ähnlich wie ne Matschrute hat aber wesentlich größere Ringe somit passen auch Stopper wunderbar durch.
Mann kann in größeren Tiefen fischen und extrem weit werfen.
Rutenlängen gibt es von 3,60-4,20.
Hauptsächliches Einsatzgebiet auf größere Weisfische und Karpfen.
Meist wird mit Wagglern gefischt.
Das Fällt zwar gennerell unters Posenangeln.
Ich wollte es aber mal erwähnt haben[emoji6]



Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

sorry, hatte mich wegen vieler andere Themen gerade hier etwas ausgeklinkt - ist aber nicht vergessen!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Ich hatte mir auch nochmals Gedanken gemacht, mit einfachstem Resultat. Anfänglich habe ich immer versucht die spezifische Methode überzuordnen, da kann ich dann aber Furz und Feuerstein für finden, dabei ist es relativ einfach. Systematisch Aufstellen und gut ist.

*Grundangeln*
*Feedern* ( Futterkörbe, für Wind und Wetter, Distanz )
           - Method Feedern
           - Futterspirale
-Futterkorb
*Festblei* ( große Fische, passives Angeln )
 *Durchlaufmontagen *(zb. Birnenbleie, Tiroler)
*Pickern* ( Nahbereich, leichtes Grundangeln )
           - Minikörbe 
           - leichte Bleie
*Freie Leine* ( unauffällige, natürliche Präsentation )


*Posenfischen*


*Stipprute* ( kleine Posen )
-Nahbereich, feines Fischen, schnelles Angeln
*Matchrute* ( lange, gut sichtbare Antenne )
- Windstabil, Wurfweite, bessere Sichtigkeit, Distanz
*Kopfrute* ( modernes Stippen )
- Windstabil, sehr gute Bissanzeige, Punktgenau, beste Präsentationsmöglichkeiten
 *Bolognese* ( Mischung aus Stippe und Matchrute )
- sehr variabel

*Oberflächenangeln*


*Schwimmkugel* ( Pilotkugel, Spirolino )
hohe Wurfweite, gute Sichtbarkeit
*Freie Leine*
- keine hohe Wurfweite, aber sehr unauffällig


Dazwischen gibt es Grautöne und Variationen, ich kann auch mit dem Futterkorb auftreibend Angeln etc., aber im groben Rahmen wäre das eine ungefähre Aufstellung, die man jetzt beliebig erweitern kann.


----------



## SigmundFreud (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Klasse Zusammenfassung.

Was mir aber auffällt. Du hast das Grundangeln nach "Art" unterschieden und das Posenfischen nach "Rute". Das ist sicher zielführend, aber ich als unerfahrener Stippfischer dachte immer, dass die Kopfrute ein Synonym für Stipprute ist. Liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

*Methoden* sehe ich nur drei.

*Posenangeln*. Mit fest montierten, oder frei laufenden Posen, an Ruten mit und ohne Rolle.

*Grundangeln*. Mit festen, oder frei gleitenden Gewichten (Bleie, Futterkörbe...)

*Freie Leine*. Einfach nur ein Haken mit einem Köder am Ende der Hauptschnur. Egal, ob die Köder sinken, oder schwimmen.

Alles andere findet sich unter den o.a. *Methoden* als Variation einer *Montage* wieder. Wird aber aus Gründen der besseren Vermarktung als eingeständige Methode ausgerufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Ich neige ja eher Andals Sicht zu, mit EVTL. der Erweiterung um Stippe (Ursprung des Threads,) und Feedern (mit all den varianten würd ich das durchaus als eigenständiges "Gebiet" sehen...

Wie gesagt, immer her mit Meinung, noch bin ich am Meinung bilden bei mir ;-)))

und DANKE für alle, die mir da weiterhelfen versuchen!! 
DANKE!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Andal schrieb:


> *Methoden* sehe ich nur drei.
> 
> *Posenangeln*. Mit fest montierten, oder frei laufenden Posen, an Ruten mit und ohne Rolle.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich anders.

Liften mit der Pose ist was gänzlich anderes wie Posenfischen und Köder aufgrund ablegen ablegen. Genauso kann ich mit der Kopfrute ganz andere Dinge machen, die mit der Stippe einfach nicht Möglich sind. Da unterscheiden sich die Dinge schon fundamental, als das ich es unter Montagen unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Klasse Zusammenfassung.
> 
> Was mir aber auffällt. Du hast das Grundangeln nach "Art" unterschieden und das Posenfischen nach "Rute". Das ist sicher zielführend, aber ich als unerfahrener Stippfischer dachte immer, dass die Kopfrute ein Synonym für Stipprute ist. Liege ich da falsch?



Stipprute ist das Angeln mit unberingter Rute und ungefähr gleichlanger Schnur mit dem Blank. ( variiert je nach Vorliebe)

Kopfrute ist das Angeln mit verkürzter Schnur, bei einem Biss wird die Rute für den Anhieb leicht angehoben, dann nach hinten über einen Abroller geschoben, auseinander gesteckt und dann wird der Fisch gelandet.

Kopfrute ist quasi die Weiterentwicklung der Stippe, aber auch Anstrengender, Aufwändiger, wesentlich Teurer. Dennoch extrem effektiv, ohne Frage.







Im Prinzip ist es auch so. Während Grundangeln auf Ruten mit Rollen greift ist beim Posenangeln ein breiteres Feld zu beobachten, was aber auch daran liegt das die Präsentation des Köders als solches vielfältiger ist. 

Das Grundangeln könnte auch lauten: Gewicht wird geworfen. Aber Unterscheiden tun sich die Variationen schon noch extreme. Die Frage ist halt, wie Stumpf willst du das Thema eingrenzen.

Wenn ich dich nach Bäumen im Wald frage:

Nadel und Laubbaum, mehr sehe ich da nicht.  ( Kann man alles drehen, wie man will )


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, wie Stumpf willst du das Thema eingrenzen.



Nein. Die Frage ist, wie einfach, oder kompliziert man die Antworten anordnen möchte. Soll das Ziel, oder der Weg dazu beschrieben werden!?

Grundsätzlich geht es nur darum, wo man seinen Köder den Fischen anbieten möchte, b.z.w. muss. Auf dem Grund, an der Oberfläche, oder irgendwo dazwischen. Alles lässt sich mit vielen verschiedenen Montagen erreichen - auch die Extreme!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein. Die Frage ist, wie einfach, oder kompliziert man die Antworten anordnen möchte. Soll das Ziel, oder der Weg dazu beschrieben werden!?
> 
> Grundsätzlich geht es nur darum, wo man seinen Köder den Fischen anbieten möchte, b.z.w. muss. Auf dem Grund, an der Oberfläche, oder irgendwo dazwischen. Alles lässt sich mit vielen verschiedenen Montagen erreichen - auch die Extreme!



Ich schrieb ja, welche Bäume stehen im Wald.

Deiner Meinung nach Nadel und Laub, ich meine Tanne, Fichte, Lärche und Birke. Weder ist es extrem, noch geht es um Montagen, sondern um eine andere Systematik. Nach jetzigem Stand könnten wir alle Angelarten ziemlich genauso Eingrenzen. 

Die Engländer angeln Mittlerweile schon mit Method Feeder an der Stippe. Was wäre das dann ? Stippfeedern ?


----------



## SigmundFreud (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Stipprute ist das Angeln mit unberingter Rute und ungefähr gleichlanger Schnur mit dem Blank. ( variiert je nach Vorliebe)
> 
> Kopfrute ist das Angeln mit verkürzter Schnur, bei einem Biss wird die Rute für den Anhieb leicht angehoben, dann nach hinten über einen Abroller geschoben, auseinander gesteckt und dann wird der Fisch gelandet.



Danke #6


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Engländer angeln Mittlerweile schon mit Method Feeder an der Stippe. Was wäre das dann ? Stippfeedern ?



Für mich ist das ganz klar Grundangeln. Köder, Futter und Wurfgewicht/Senkgewicht liegen auf dem Grund. Woran am Ende das ganze hängt und wie es bedient wird ist zweite Geige.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Immer weiter - spannend für mich!! DANKE für den Input!! 

Ich muss am Ende ja den Mittelweg finden für die Umfrage


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Für mich ist das ganz klar Grundangeln. Köder, Futter und Wurfgewicht/Senkgewicht liegen auf dem Grund.



Und Fischen mit langsam sinkenden Futterkörben um Bisse in der Absinkphase zu kassieren ? Für mich geht das eben ein Stück weiter, im Endeffekt aber eine Frage der Philosophie.



> Woran am Ende das ganze hängt und wie es bedient wird ist zweite Geige



Nö, Kopfrute und Stippen sind 2 verschiedene Dinge. Nur weil Visuell ein Schwimmer benötigt wird, ist es nicht das Gleiche. Es geht um die verschiedenen Methoden, das schrieb Thomas so. 

Methoden und deren Ausführung unterscheiden sich nun mal. Wagglern ist nicht Stippen. Andere Ruten, andere Montagen, andere Ausrüstung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Momentan beide ich dazu:
Posen ohne Rolle (Stipp,Kopfrute)
Posen mit Rolle (Bolo, Match, Wagler etc.)
Grundangeln mit Blei (alle "normalen" Methoden)
Grundangeln mit Picker, Schwingsspitze etc.
Grundangeln mit Futterkörben/Spiralen etc.
Spezialmethoden (was würde da alles reingehören??)

freie Leine systematisch wär sicher bedenkenswert, ist doch aber wohl eher Spezial- bis Spezialistenmethode (nicht abwertend, viel werden das aber nicht machen, oder?)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Hach Winkelpicker, das waren noch Zeiten damals...Ne 30 Jahre alte Rute von Vaddan womit ich eigentlich angefangen habe mit Angeln/Friedfischangeln, sowas von filigran der Stock, dachte der zerbricht beim Angucken. Was ich damit dann an Klodeckeln von Brassen gezogen habe...Qualitätsware, absolut. Ich muss nochmal suchen, irgendwo muss die Rute eigentlich noch liegen. Irgendwas war damit, Spitze kaputt oder so. Muss nochmal schauen. Ist 12 Jahre her 

Leider findet man heutzutage kaum noch Picker, sind halt leider auch etwas windanfälliger als ne Feederrute. Wo bekommt man noch Picker außer Ebay?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spezialmethoden (was würde da alles reingehören??)



Liften auf jeden Fall.

Futterspirale ist sowas wie der Vorgänger vom Method Feeder. Würde ich zusammenführen. Bei der Spirale konntest du halt den Haken ins Futter kneten oder Andrücken, war nur Doof wenn der Haken unter der Spirale liegt.

Pickern geht in der Tendenz Richtung Blei. Würde ich einfach Feeder/Pickern zusammenführen. Das sind zwar 2 Paar Schuhe, aber doch recht Nah beieinander.

Absinkphasenfischen ist noch sowas, das immer mal wieder auftaucht. Da gibts Körbe und Gewichte zu, das Gebiet ist aber soweit in der Vergangenheit nur mit der Pose betreten worden. Ist auch nen eigenes Ding, man beobachtet ja eher die Schnur, da wirkliche Spannung nicht aufgebaut werden kann.

Hegene schrieb noch jemand, auf Felchen etc., keine Ahnung von. Ist aber auch nen eigenes Ding.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hach Winkelpicker, das waren noch Zeiten damals...Ne 30 Jahre alte Rute von Vaddan womit ich eigentlich angefangen habe mit Angeln/Friedfischangeln, sowas von filigran der Stock, dachte der zerbricht beim Angucken. Was ich damit dann an Klodeckeln von Brassen gezogen habe...Qualitätsware, absolut. Ich muss nochmal suchen, irgendwo muss die Rute eigentlich noch liegen. Irgendwas war damit, Spitze kaputt oder so. Muss nochmal schauen. Ist 12 Jahre her
> 
> Leider findet man heutzutage kaum noch Picker, sind halt leider auch etwas windanfälliger als ne Feederrute. Wo bekommt man noch Picker außer Ebay?



Gibt es sehr, sehr viele. Das fällt alles mittlerweile unter leichter Feederrute. Die Blanks sind ja dünner als mein kleiner Finger. MS Range hat solche, auch Browning, von Spro gibts auch welche.

Schon krass, wie Dünn ein Blank sein kann gelle ?






Und jetzt fahre ich an den See, ich habe noch eine Rechnung mit den Schleien offen. #a#:


----------



## SigmundFreud (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Also Fliegenfischen ist zwar keine Spezialistenmethode des Angelns, aber als Friedfischmethode einsetzbar und in dem Sinne doch speziell oder soll das generell ausgeschlossen werden?


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Ich beabsichtige hier auch nicht die alleserschlagende Antwort zu finden, nur um Ludwig Wittgenstein die Ehre zu erweisen, dass jedes seinen eigenen Namen haben muss. 

Meine Art zu fischen wird mit der Zeit immer einfacher. Das geht auch recht bequem, wenn ich mich nur noch darauf konzentriert, wie ich welchen Köder wo anbiete. Wenn man sich dann auf die althergebrachten Methoden stützt, kommt man der Sache, so man denn möchte, sehr viel schneller nahe, als wenn man einen schicken Aufwand betreibt. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Mir ist es genug, wenn ich Fische fange. Ich will und muss auf keinem Laufsteg Erfolge feiern.

Dann interessiert es mich wenig, wenn einer eine Stipprute als Angelstock für eine Feedermontage benützt und ob er dazu einen Schwimmer als Bissanzeige benützt, oder auf den bunten Stonfo an der Spitze schaut. Er angelt auf Grund. Wenn er fängt, anstatt zu definieren, so ist es gut. Meinetwegen stippt ein anderer mit der Brandungsrute und wenn er so fängt, hat er auch noch Recht. 

Ich gestatte mir den Luxus zu behaupten, der gefangene Fisch ist das Ziel.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gibt es sehr, sehr viele. Das fällt alles mittlerweile unter leichter Feederrute. Die Blanks sind ja dünner als mein kleiner Finger. MS Range hat solche, auch Browning, von Spro gibts auch welche.
> 
> Schon krass, wie Dünn ein Blank sein kann gelle ?
> 
> ...



Ach leichte Feederrute heißt das heutzutage. Danke.
 Aber Moment: Leichte Feederrute ist aber nicht gleich Winkelpicker, oder? Mir geht es ja um die Spitze.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ach leichte Feederrute heißt das heutzutage. Danke.
> Aber Moment: Leichte Feederrute ist aber nicht gleich Winkelpicker, oder? Mir geht es ja um die Spitze.



Naja, ich habe viele Stunden verbracht diesen Mythos zu erforschen. Winkelpicker hat in seinem Ursprung wohl den Namen wegen der Aufstellung der Rute zum Ufer und dem Futterplatz, den 90 Grad, deswegen Winkelpicker.

Andere Behaupten, es wäre wegen der Spitze, die mit dem Knick ( Schwingspitzen ). Da werden wir auf keinen Nenner kommen, aber ich glaube Askari hat noch so eine Rute.

Edit: https://www.angelsport.de/angelruten/feederruten/kogha-viper-swingtip-rute_0123602.html

Sowas meinst du! ( Die Firmen können mich langsam bezahlen für den Service )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich beabsichtige hier auch nicht die alleserschlagende Antwort zu finden, nur um Ludwig Wittgenstein die Ehre zu erweisen, dass jedes seinen eigenen Namen haben muss.
> 
> Meine Art zu fischen wird mit der Zeit immer einfacher. Das geht auch recht bequem, wenn ich mich nur noch darauf konzentriert, wie ich welchen Köder wo anbiete. Wenn man sich dann auf die althergebrachten Methoden stützt, kommt man der Sache, so man denn möchte, sehr viel schneller nahe, als wenn man einen schicken Aufwand betreibt. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Mir ist es genug, wenn ich Fische fange. Ich will und muss auf keinem Laufsteg Erfolge feiern.
> 
> ...



Hat mit dem Thema was zu tun ?

Ich verstehe deine nostalgische Art, die in jedem Thema zu Teamangler, Firmen oder Herstellern auftaucht, aber Fortschritt ist nichts schlechtes.

Angeln soll doch jeder wie er will. Wie gesagt, es geht um eine Listung von Methoden.......


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Der Winklepicker hat seinen Namen von etwas, das so gar nicht mit Friedfischangeln zu tun hat. Winkles sind eine Art Meersschnecken, die sehr gerne in den englischen Küstenorten angeboten und gegessen werden. Das Fleisch dieser Tiere holt man mit einem sehr dünnen Picker aus dem Häuschen.

Von diesen Pickern haben die die besonders feinen Rutenspitzen ihren Namen.

@FF:

Ich weiß nicht woher du es nimmst, dass ich mich gegen morderne Möglichkeiten des Angelns stemme. Ich verweigere mich nur dem Trend, mir für mich sinnlose Problematiken an die Schnur zu knüpfen, nur um dann für andere Zeitgenossen nahe genug am Puls der Zeit zu stehen, oder wenigstens den Eindruck mediengerecht zu erwecken. Ich bin mir sicher, dass mir mein Minimalismus deutlich mehr zur eigen "Verbesserung" beiträgt, als hinter der Blasmusik nachzulaufen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Andal schrieb:


> @FF:
> 
> Ich weiß nicht woher du es nimmst, dass ich mich gegen morderne Möglichkeiten des Angelns stemme. Ich verweigere mich nur dem Trend, mir für mich sinnlose Problematiken an die Schnur zu knüpfen, nur um dann für andere Zeitgenossen nahe genug am Puls der Zeit zu stehen, oder wenigstens den Eindruck mediengerecht zu erwecken. Ich bin mir sicher, dass mir mein Minimalismus deutlich mehr zur eigen "Verbesserung" beiträgt, als hinter der Blasmusik nachzulaufen.



Woher ich es nehme ?

Wenn ich die Vita deiner Beiträge durchgehe wird eine Tendenz recht eindeutig. Daran ist weder etwas verwerfliches, noch Diskussionswürdiges.

Wenn wir aber über ein Thema schreiben, das Methoden auflisten soll, verstehe ich nicht, was deine persönliche Präferenz als solches darüber zu suchen hat.

Hier gibt es weder Problematiken, noch Trends, noch geht es ums Rampenlicht. Hier geht es um Inhalte, in Form einer Frage von Thomas. 

Die Blasmusik muss dir nicht gefallen, gut das es wie beim Essen ist, unterschiedliche Geschmäcker. Von mir aus kannst du mit Bambus angeln, mit geflochtenen Pferdehaaren als Schnur. In England mögen sie es kompliziert, in Bayern mag der Ancelotti es einfach. Who cares ?


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Was meine Vorlieben und meine Definition  hier zu suchen haben? Wenn man dir das wirklich beantworten muss, nun gut, es lässt immerhin Schlüsse zu.

Deine zahlreichen bringen auch keinen Aufschluss, was nun grundsätzlich Methode und was als abgewandelte Montage ist.


----------



## SigmundFreud (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Ich denke der Grund für diese kleine Auseinandersetzung ist, dass es hier perse noch keine "offizielle" Definition gegeben hat die zwischen Montage und Methode unterscheidet über die die Diskussion sachlich geführt werden kann. 

Lt. Wikipedia:

Methode: "... planmäßiges Verfahren zur Erreichung eines Zieles"
Montage: " ...die Gesamtheit aller Vorgänge für den Zusammenbau  von Körpern ..." (in diesem Zusammenhang evtl. dem Angelgerät)


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Ich denke der Grund für diese kleine Auseinandersetzung ist, dass es hier perse noch keine "offizielle" Definition gegeben hat die zwischen Montage und Methode unterscheidet über die die Diskussion sachlich geführt werden kann.
> 
> Lt. Wikipedia:
> 
> ...



Diese "offizielle Definition" ist aber in der Praxis so unbedingt wichtig, wie ein Kropf. :q


----------



## Forelle74 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hach Winkelpicker, das waren noch Zeiten damals...Ne 30 Jahre alte Rute von Vaddan womit ich eigentlich angefangen habe mit Angeln/Friedfischangeln, sowas von filigran der Stock, dachte der zerbricht beim Angucken. Was ich damit dann an Klodeckeln von Brassen gezogen habe...Qualitätsware, absolut. Ich muss nochmal suchen, irgendwo muss die Rute eigentlich noch liegen. Irgendwas war damit, Spitze kaputt oder so. Muss nochmal schauen. Ist 12 Jahre her
> 
> Leider findet man heutzutage kaum noch Picker, sind halt leider auch etwas windanfälliger als ne Feederrute. Wo bekommt man noch Picker außer Ebay?



Ich hab "Pickern früher auch geliebt, und machs auch heute noch gerne.
Ich hab noch meine alte D.A.M Pickerrute.
Hab bloß schon ne Spitze nachkaufen müssen.
Die hies damals fighter Multipicker.
Es gibt heute noch eine D.A.M Picker Rutenserie die genauso taugt wie die alten Pickerruten von DAM.
hab mir die vor einem halben Jahr gekauft:
https://www.angelplatz.de/dam-hypron-multipicker-2-70m-10-50g--aa0835?gclid=CjwKEAjwruPNBRCKkbL9zqKcrHwSJABGDVyIt_MtYUfDwumTQN2z7DJFoXWI4mkjpEJpc21lGR9aiBoCZEXw_wcB

Genauso feinfühlig wie die alten.
Einziger Unterschied ist das die alten keine Wg angaben hatten.
Diese hat 5-50g.
Wobei ich bei 50g schon vorsichtig wäre.
Ich fische gerne mit den neuen Mini Futterkörben.
Da dürten Korb inkl. Futter ca.30g auf die Wage bringen.
Mit der alten Fische ich klassisch mit nem kleinen Birnenblei.


----------



## SigmundFreud (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Naja wir wollen doch Friedfischmethoden sammeln und keine Montagen. Ob ich an den Wirbel beim Grundangeln also ein Grundblei oder einen Futterkorb mache ist also eine Frage der Montage und nicht der Methode. Ich finde es ist schon wichtig das grundsätzlich unterscheiden zu können. Was hat das mit der Praxis zu tun?


----------



## geomas (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Eine Spezial-Methode des Friedfischangelns fällt mir noch ein, hab sie selber nicht 100-prozentig verstanden und nicht praktiziert, vielleicht kann einer der Experten Aufklärungsarbeit leisten:

"Stret-pegging"

Die Basis kann ich mir zusammenreimen, wie es in der Praxis funktioniert: keine Ahnung.


Petri, Georg (fröhlich dilettierender Schwingspitzen-Angler).


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*

Forelle:  Ist ja super! Aber bei 20 Tacken bin ich dennoch skeptisch. Taugt die wirklich? Normalerweise kaufe ich Ruten nicht unter 50 Euro. Sollte die taugen wird die sofort bestellt 

Edit: Die hat aber doch auch keine Schwingspitze...


----------



## Forelle74 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Forelle:  Ist ja super! Aber bei 20 Tacken bin ich dennoch skeptisch. Taugt die wirklich? Normalerweise kaufe ich Ruten nicht unter 50 Euro. Sollte die taugen wird die sofort bestellt
> 
> Edit: Die hat aber doch auch keine Schwingspitze...


Sorry für OT.

Ich glaub wir ham aneinander vorbeigeredet.
Ich hab alle Posts nochmal durchgelesen.
Du hast ja Winkelpickerrute geschrieben. 
Was von der Definition her die gleiche ist wie Picker oder Multipicker.
Wie anderl und Fantastic ja schon geschrieben haben.
Hier nochmal die Erklärung. 

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winkelpicker

Ich glaube du meinst Picker oder Feederruten mit Schwingspitze.
So ne alte hat mein Dad noch.
Da kann mann die flexible Spitze mit nem Gewinde abschrauben und auch andere Spitzen hinschrauben.

Die DAM ist zwar günstig aber gut.
Hab erst drei halbstarke Karpfen problemlos rausbekommen. 


OT Ende. 

Nochmal kurz zum eigentlichen Thema.
Früher gabs halt die Klassischen vier Methoden für Friedfische.

Stippen(Stipprute)
Angeln mit Pose.(Egal welche Rute)
Grund mit blei (Egal welche Rute)
Feedern(Feederrute)

Heute muss man warscheinlich noch feiner Unterteilen.
Wobei Feedern eigentlich Angeln mit der Futterspirale war.
Die meisten nahmen auch Teleruten oder sonstwas her.
Machen übrigens heute noch einige die ich kenne[emoji6] 








Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------

